# Goodbye Powerpoint presentations!



## Krow (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Prezi!

Check it out -----> here!


It allows you to create zooming, rotating, sliding presentations. I used this for a presentation in college and everyone was awestruck.


WARNING: Overdoing may lead to distraction of audience. 

Check this prezi out - Mixing Mind and Metaphor by Adam Somlai-Fischer on Prezi


----------



## hjpotter92 (Dec 8, 2010)

What kind of file saving options it has?


----------

